# Tyne-Wear derby (01-Feb-2014)



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/25892175

Anybody else remotely interested in todays game?

:bye01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, but can't see us winning. No cabaye, no Remy, no debauchy... Plus Sunderland are in a good bit of form.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Killz said:


> Yep, but can't see us winning. No cabaye, no Remy, no debauchy... Plus Sunderland are in a good bit of form.


Getting proper nervous now, nee nails left!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't believe it's not on TV.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

3-0

:jaw:


----------



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)

Only 3 points off United as it stands, they're loosing to Fulham. A win against Tottenham on Wednesday would be excellent


----------



## MarcoGuizar (Mar 8, 2014)

I just love them. Football is one superb game for which anything can be left over to watch and play.
MarcoGuizar


----------

